# 2 Alpine CDA7949 headunits



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

Two fully functional alpine cda7949 head units for sale. Is this a good price?

Alpine CDA-7949 - eBay (item 190399333921 end time May-28-10 13:39:25 PDT)


----------

